# Pretérito Perfecto



## Aire_Azul

_¡Hola a todos !_​ 
¿Me podría decir alguién cuando se debe usar el *Pretérito Perfecto* ?

No lo encontré bastante a menudo como para entender bien cuales son los usos precisos de este tiempo verbal.

Un saludo muy amistoso a todos.​_Josiane_​


----------



## heidita

Depende un poco en qué zona vives. En Madrid se usa para todo en *pasado*, ya que el pasado simple se utiliza muy poco. En Galicia sin embargo, se usa casi nunca, ya que prefieren el pasado simple.


----------



## Firstojune

De acuerdo con heidita. De todas formas, personalmente veo más correcto que el pretérito perfecto se utilice para definir eventos sucedidos poco tiempo atrás, mientras que el pretérito simple se utilice para eventos sucedidos en un pasado más lejano.

Por ejemplo:

He terminado de pintar este cuadro hace cinco minutos.
Terminé de pintar este cuadro hace dos meses.
Cerré las ventanas antes de salir de casa (ayer).
He tenido que tomar un taxi para llegar hasta aquí (media hora atrás).


----------



## jester.

La regla que aprendí yo es que el pretérito perfecto se usa exclusivamente para describer eventos que ocurren en el mismo día.
Para todos otros eventos que ocurrieron 'ayer' o más lejano del presente se usa el pretérito indefinido. Al menos en el Español estándar.


----------



## elmoch

j3st3r said:
			
		

> La regla que aprendí yo es que el pretérito perfecto se usa exclusivamente para describir eventos que ocurren en el mismo día.
> Para todos otros eventos que ocurrieron 'ayer' o más lejos del presente se usa el pretérito indefinido. Al menos en el español estándar.


 
En teoría debería ser así, pero a menudo entra en juego el tiempo psicológico (cómo de cercano ve el hablante lo que está contando) y otros factores, como la influencia de otros idiomas en entornos bilingües o la simple costumbre al construir las frases.

*Nota*: Te he corregido algunas palabras, espero que no te importe.


----------



## jester.

elmoch said:
			
		

> *Nota*: Te he corregido algunas palabras, espero que no te importe.



¡Al contrario! Te lo agradezco. Me alegro de que no sean errores fatales...


----------



## elroy

Pero esa forma ("he hablado," "he visto," "he escrito") ¿no se llama el _*presente* perfecto_? Al menos se llama así en inglés.

Yo al leer el título del hilo creí (digo "creí" aunque lo acabo de ver, es que ahí me suena mejor el pretérito, igual me equivoco) que se trataba de "hube hablado," que por supuesto no es común para nada en el lenguaje coloquial.

Si no tengo razón, ¿cómo denominaríais esa forma ("hube hablado")?


----------



## jester.

Según mi libro de español, los tiempos verbales tienen los nombres siguientes:

he hablado --> pretérito perfecto
hube hablado --> pretérito anterior


----------



## elroy

Tienes razón, J3.  Yo también lo acabo de averiguar.

Sin embargo, he encontrado bastantes sitios en la Red con el término "presente perfecto," pero la gran mayoría está basada en los Estados Unidos. 

Me pregunto, ¿se trata de una incorrecta traducción del inglés, o se puede decir de las dos formas?


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

El pretérito anterior "hube hablado" está cayendo en desuso en el lenguaje hablado, y se reserva casi exclusivamente para contextos cultos, en el lenguaje escrito, como por ejemplo, en documentos judiciales


----------



## elmoch

elroy said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, J3. Yo también lo acabo de averiguar.
> 
> Sin embargo, he encontrado bastantes sitios en la Red con el término "presente perfecto," pero la gran mayoría está basada en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Me pregunto, ¿se trata de una incorrecta traducción del inglés, o se puede decir de las dos formas?


 
No sé de dónde han sacado lo de *_presente perfecto_, me suena a calco del inglés, pero nunca se ha dicho en español, no significa nada.
El _panis_, digo el *DPD*, tiene un *apéndice* sobre conjugaciones verbales donde dice:

_3 En lo que respecta a la terminología académica, debe tenerse en cuenta que el llamado pretérito indefinido en la Gramática de la lengua española de 1931 pasó a denominarse pretérito perfecto simple en el Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (1973), y que esta última es la denominación utilizada en los cuadros de conjugación._

En el verbo modelo de la 1.ª conjugación (amar) aparece:

_pret. perfecto simple / pretérito -> amé_
_pret. perfecto compuesto / antepresente -> he amado_
_pret. anterior / antepretérito -> hube amado_
Es cierto que el pretérito anterior se usa cada vez menos, como dice Tinúviel.
Podéis ver las conjugaciones en línea en el sitio web de la RAE: www.rae.es


----------



## elroy

Gracias.  Entonces se trata efectivamente de una incorrecta traducción del inglés.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Hola.

Yo no lo estudié exactamente como decís vosotros. Hay una pequeña diferencia:

· acción terminada, tiempo terminado -> pretérito perfecto simple:
   ayer fui a pescar
   el mes pasado fui a la montaña
· acción terminada, tiempo sin terminar -> pretérito perfecto compuesto:
   esta semana he ido dos veces al cine
   hoy he comido ensalada
   ya he llegado tarde tres veces este mes
· cuando el tiempo es muy cercano (por ejemplo, el mismo día), o el hablante lo percibe como cercano, se usa el pretérito perfecto compuesto:
   me he levantado tarde esta mañana (es por la tarde)
   he dormido mal (la noche pasada)


----------



## heidita

No recuerdo suficientemente el francés, pero me parece importa resaltar que en español no existe la limitación de uso de un tiempo u otro, como en inglés, cometiendo una falta al usar uno u otro.

Es incorrecto en inglés decir:
I have spoken to my mother 5 min. ago.

ya que el tiempo de la acción se determina.

Sin embargo, e insisto en el tema, en España depende mucho de la región.

Mi profesora gallega parecía "desconocer" el pretérito perfecto por completo, ya que solía decir:

¿Comiste ya o acabaste de llegar? Te llamé hace un rato. ¿Trabajaste hoy?

y un largo etc.

Sin embargo en Madrid no utilizamos apenas el pasado simple ( en mis tiempos se llamaba *pretérito perfecto simple*)

¿Has comido Ya? ¿O acabas de llegar? 
Te he llamado hace un rato. ¿Has trabajado hoy?

Y no por eso mi querida profe, que es catedrática, hablaba peor o _incorrectamente._


----------



## elmoch

heidita said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, e insisto en el tema, en España depende mucho de la región.
> 
> Mi profesora gallega parecía "desconocer" el pretérito perfecto por completo, ya que solía decir:
> 
> ¿Comiste ya o acabaste de llegar? Te llamé hace un rato. ¿Trabajaste hoy?
> 
> y un largo etc.
> 
> Sin embargo en Madrid no utilizamos apenas el pasado simple ( en mis tiempos se llamaba *pretérito perfecto simple*)
> 
> ¿Has comido Ya? ¿O acabas de llegar?
> Te he llamado hace un rato. ¿Has trabajado hoy?
> 
> Y no por eso mi querida profe, que es catedrática, hablaba peor o _incorrectamente._


 
De acuerdo con el uso regional, pero *_pasado simple_ es un calco del francés _passé simple._ En español, como he señalado más arriba, el nombre de ese tiempo verbal es *pretérito perfecto simple* o* pretérito* a secas (según la terminología de Bello), pero en ningún caso _*pasado simple_. No lo digo yo, lo dice la RAE:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=pret%C3%A9rito
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=pasado


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:
			
		

> Mi profesora gallega parecía "desconocer" el pretérito perfecto por completo, ya que solía decir:
> 
> ¿Comiste ya o acabaste de llegar? Te llamé hace un rato. ¿Trabajaste hoy?
> 
> Y no por eso mi querida profe, que es catedrática, hablaba peor o _incorrectamente._


Cada uno habla como quiere, a fin de cuentas. Pero seguro que esta señora, a la hora de explicar el uso de los tiempos en clase no decía "el indefinido se usa para todo y el pretérito perfecto está de más".
Igual te interesa el artículo entero:



> En la lengua oral de Galicia y Asturias predomina el uso  de la forma cantase sobre el antepresente has cantado, que a veces se  utiliza incorrectamente por ultracorrección (por ejemplo, 'El año pasado  he estado en París', en lugar de estuve); la expresión espontánea  coloquial siempre utiliza el pretérito: ¿Comiste ya? por ¿Has comido ya?  Este uso también se registra en América: 'Yo no sé como no le encontraron  hasta ahora... ¡Ahí solito no registraron todavía!, el lugar de han  encontrado, han registrado. Por el contrario, se señala la mayor  frecuencia del antepresente en las hablas de Madrid y de las zonas  andinas de Argentina."
> 
> http://www.elcastellano.org/deu.html


----------



## Residente Calle 13

No sé cómo será en España pero para una maestra de español en América sería un poco absurdo decir que para algo que pasó recientemente se dice "ha venido", "ha escrito", y "ha dicho." Y es que casi todo el mundo en América, incluso las maestras de español, dice y escribe "vino", "escribió" y "dijo" aunque se trate de eventos muy recientes.

El pretérito perfecto no está demás y sí se usa. Por ejemplo, en Ecuador se dicen cosas como : «¡Ha sabido fumar el Residente Calle 13!». En este caso marca admiración, sorpresa y un cierto grado de emoción. En Santo Domingo «ha comido paella» quiere decir que alguna vez en su vida, almenos una vez, comió paella pero no se sabe cuando. Puede ser hace 20 años o más.

Que algunos gramáticos o que todos digan está mal no importa. Cosí fan tutti en América.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Aire~~Azul said:
			
		

> _¡Hola a todos !_​
> ¿Me podría decir alguién cuando se debe usar el *Pretérito Perfecto* ?
> 
> No lo encontré bastante a menudo como para entender bien cuales son los usos precisos de este tiempo verbal.
> 
> Un saludo muy amistoso a todos.​ _Josiane_​



Si yo fuera tú seguiría el consejo de Lazarus pues lo que el te indíca es lo que se considera correcto en España que está al lado de Francia mientras que América está del otro lado del océano. Almenos que te interese exclusivamente el español de América. Pero en todo caso, no creo que nadie considere de esto lado que los españoles hablen mal por su uso del pretérito perfecto.


----------



## San

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Si yo fuera tú seguiría el consejo de Lazarus pues lo que el te indíca es lo que se considera correcto en España que está al lado de Francia mientras que América está del otro lado del océano. Almenos que te interese exclusivamente el español de América. Pero en todo caso, no creo que nadie considere de esto lado que los españoles hablen mal por su uso del pretérito perfecto.


Lo mismo pasa al contrario, se entiende pero no se usa. Supongo que lo mejor para un estudiante de segunda lengua es aprender algún uso que sea coherente con la forma de hablar de algún grupo de personas real, sea de dónde sea. Con eso te van a entender en todas partes, si no siempre vas a estar dudando.

Yo cuando escribo o hablo no dudo. No es intercambiable ni nada por el estilo, hay una regla clara al respecto, sale así de manera natural:

Hoy comí potaje 
Hoy he comido potaje 

No concozco a nadie que sea natural de mi ámbito geográfico que diga "Hoy comí potaje". Comentaban más arriba que no hay ninguna norma como en el inglés. Sí que la hay, lo que pasa es que hay más de una 

Es decir, supongo que en Santo Domingo habrá también alguna norma al respecto, ¿ no ? Yo no tengo problema para entenderles, pero no creo que fuera capaz de usar los tiempos verbales según su costumbre, o su norma.


----------



## elmoch

San said:
			
		

> Lo mismo pasa al contrario, se entiende pero no se usa. Supongo que lo mejor para un estudiante de segunda lengua es aprender algún uso que sea coherente con la forma de hablar de algún grupo de personas real, sea de dónde sea. Con eso te van a entender en todas partes, si no siempre vas a estar dudando.
> 
> Yo cuando escribo o hablo no dudo. No es intercambiable ni nada por el estilo, hay una regla clara al respecto, sale así de manera natural:
> 
> Hoy comí potage
> Hoy he comido potage
> 
> No concozco a nadie que sea natural de mi ámbito geográfico que diga "Hoy comí potage". Comentaban más arriba que no hay ninguna norma como en el inglés. Sí que la hay, lo que pasa es que hay más de una
> 
> Es decir, supongo que en Santo Domingo habrá también alguna norma al respecto, ¿ no ? Yo no tengo problema para entenderles, pero no creo que fuera capaz de usar los tiempos verbales según su costumbre, o su norma.


 
No hace falta irse a América para encontrar usos diferentes de esos tiempos. Hay regiones en España donde sólo se usa el simple, como ya se ha dicho en este hilo.
Respecto a tu ejemplo, no sé si está aceptado escribir en español *potaje* con "g". Yo personalmente no lo había visto.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

San said:
			
		

> Es decir, supongo que en Santo Domingo habrá también alguna norma al respecto, ¿ no ? Yo no tengo problema para entenderles, pero no creo que fuera capaz de usar los tiempos verbales según su costumbre, o su norma.



La verdad es que este aspecto del idioma me causa muy poca confusión cuando converso con los españoles. (Lo que más me confunde es el habla coloquial). Me tomó quizá un par de minutos la primera vez que comprendí la diferencia pero después pues traduzco ese "he comido" cuando lo dice un español a mi "comí" dominicano para entender lo que dicen los peninsulares. Es igual que cuando dices "yo no tengo problema para entender*les*". Comprendo que para nosotors es "entender*los*" pero tengo que hacer lo mismo cuando hablo con un ecuatoriano pues ellos usan "les" de esa manera también.

Que sea correcto o no a la hora de hablar no nos importa. Lo que queremos es comunicarnos con ustedes porque sí nos interesan. Creo que cuando escribo "ustedes nos interesan" tú comprendes que no tenemos "vosotros" y que no los estoy _tratando de usted_.

Bueno. Mi consejo para los europeos es que aprendan la norma de España (aunque no se use en _toda _España) porque me parace más útil para ellos. Así se confundirán menos y ya habrán ya mil y unas cosas de nuestro idioma que le dan dolores de cabeza. ¿Para qué añardirle una cosa más? De la misma manera, si vives en California o en la Florida más vale aprender la norma latinoaméricana. No por que una sea mejor que la otra sino por que es más simple y útil, creo yo.


----------



## San

elmoch said:
			
		

> No hace falta irse a América para encontrar usos diferentes de esos tiempos. Hay regiones en España donde sólo se usa el simple, como ya se ha dicho en este hilo.
> Respecto a tu ejemplo, no sé si está aceptado escribir en español *potaje* con "g". Yo personalmente no lo había visto.


Corregido, creo que nunca había escrito esa palabra 

Sí, asturianos, por ejemplo, hoy sin ir más lejos decía alguna autoridad del Principado en las noticias:"Se *decretaron* tres días de luto", por lo del autobús siniestrado.

Es de lo más extraño vivir en un sito dónde todo el mundo habla así menos tú


----------



## Aire_Azul

Muchas gracias a todos por seguir el hilo con vuestras aportaciones muy interesantes .

_Josiane_​


----------



## San

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Es igual que cuando dices "yo no tengo problema para entender*les*". Comprendo que para nosotors es "entender*los*" pero tengo que hacer lo mismo cuando hablo con un ecuatoriano pues ellos usan "les" de esa manera también.


El *les *quiere decir que te incluyo como dominicano, y que les estoy hablando de usted ( entenderles a ustedes ). Si dijera *los* estaría hablando de ellos, alguien que no tiene que ver ni contigo ni conmigo ( entenderlos a ellos ). Creo que así lo digo normalmente, aunque ahora que lo he escrito no lo veo muy claro


----------



## elmoch

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> La verdad es que este aspecto del idioma me causa muy poca confusión cuando converso con los españoles. (Lo que más me confunde es el habla coloquial). Me tomó quizá un par de minutos la primera vez que comprendí la diferencia pero después pues traduzco ese "he comido" cuando lo dice un español a mi "comí" dominicano para entender lo que dicen los peninsulares. Es igual que cuando dices "yo no tengo problema para entender*les*". Comprendo que para nosotors es "entender*los*" pero tengo que hacer lo mismo cuando hablo con un ecuatoriano pues ellos usan "les" de esa manera también.
> 
> Que sea correcto o no a la hora de hablar no nos importa. Lo que queremos es comunicarnos con ustedes porque sí nos interesan. Creo que cuando escribo "ustedes nos interesan" tú comprendes que no tenemos "vosotros" y que no los estoy _tratando de usted_.
> 
> Bueno. Mi consejo para los europeos es que aprendan la norma de España (aunque no se use en _toda _España) porque me parace más útil para ellos. Así se confundirán menos y ya habrá mil y una cosas de nuestro idioma que le den dolor de cabeza. ¿Para qué añardirle una cosa más? De la misma manera, si vives en California o en la Florida más vale aprender la norma latinoaméricana. No porque una sea mejor que la otra, sino porque es más simple y útil, creo yo.


 
El leísmo para nobres masculinos está aceptado por la Academia. 
El uso de ustedes por vosotros es corriente en Andalucía y no supone ningún problema de entendimiento para los peninsulares. 
Respecto a qué norma aprender, dependerá de los intereses de cada uno: no es lo mismo un filólogo que un hombre de negocios o un turista ocasional; no creo que una "regla" sea más simple ni útil que otra _per se_.

Nota: Te he corregido algunas palabras según mi criterio. No sé si te parecerá bien.


----------



## lazarus1907

> No sé cómo será en España pero para una maestra de español en América sería un poco absurdo decir que para algo que pasó recientemente se dice "ha venido", "ha escrito", y "ha dicho." Y es que casi todo el mundo en América, incluso las maestras de español, dice y escribe "vino", "escribió" y "dijo" aunque se trate de eventos muy recientes.


 No quiero discutirte esto, porque ni siquiera vivo en América, pero estoy seguro de haber leído al menos a escritores hispanoamericanos usar el pretérito perfecto. He rebuscando entre mis libros y he encontrado ya varios ejemplos donde el pretérito perfecto se usa tal y como yo lo he aprendido. Ejemplos: Cortázar, Borges (argentinos), Neruda (chileno), Vargas Llosa (peruano), García Márquez (colombiano). ¿Evitan estos escritores escribir como el resto de la población por pura pedantería literaria, o he encontrado este tiempo en sus libros de casualidad? A lo mejor hay países donde sí se usa y otros donde no. ¿Alguna idea?

Por cierto, ¿cuándo se usa el pretérito perfecto por allá entonces? (si se usa).

Voy a seguir buscando a ver que pasa.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No quiero discutirte esto, porque ni siquiera vivo en América, pero estoy seguro de haber leído al menos a escritores hispanoamericanos usar el pretérito perfecto. He rebuscando entre mis libros y he encontrado ya varios ejemplos donde el pretérito perfecto se usa tal y como yo lo he aprendido. Ejemplos: Cortázar, Borges (argentinos), Neruda (chileno), Vargas Llosa (peruano), García Márquez (colombiano). ¿Evitan estos escritores escribir como el resto de la población por pura pedantería literaria, o he encontrado este tiempo en sus libros de casualidad? A lo mejor hay países donde sí se usa y otros donde no. ¿Alguna idea?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cuándo se usa el pretérito perfecto por allá entonces? (si se usa).
> 
> Voy a seguir buscando a ver que pasa.


No sé que decirte. No soy una tan culto que digamos (mejor dicho soy inculto).  Pero no es que nunca usemos el preterito como en España. Yo lo uso como ustedes muchas veces pero no siempre de la misma manera. O sea, que no tiene ese aspecto temporal que tienen en partes de España.

Cuando mi mamá me decía : "¡Te he dicho que no!" no era porque me lo acababa de decir sino para enfatizar que era que *no*, carajo. O sea que una frase como «¡Te dije que no, coño!» hubiera sido igual en el aspecto temporal pero le hace falta la palabrota para tener esa fuerza que suele tener el pretérito perfecto en Santo Domingo.

Yo noto que en ese sentido hay por un lado la forma de hablar de TVE y algunos amigos españoles que tengo, y por otro lado la niña de ocho años de Galicia de la que te hablé y el continente americano.

De la literatura, no te puedo decir nada. Pero si puedes fijáte en alguna película latinoaméricana y verás lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

elmoch said:
			
		

> El leísmo para nobres masculinos está aceptado por la Academia.



No en el plural pero no importa. En verdad no importa. Lo que importa es comunicarse. En este tema no veo much confusión. Es algo bien simple para mí. Incluso, los italianos del norte tiene el mismo tema con los del sur. Y sin embargo se entiende perfectamente bien. No pasa nada.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

San said:
			
		

> El *les *quiere decir que te incluyo como dominicano, y que les estoy hablando de usted ( entenderles a ustedes ). Si dijera *los* estaría hablando de ellos, alguien que no tiene que ver ni contigo ni conmigo ( entenderlos a ellos ). Creo que así lo digo normalmente, aunque ahora que lo he escrito no lo veo muy claro



Hmmm. Yo tampoco lo tengo muy claro pero igual te comprendí. ¡O te he comprendido!


----------



## COLsass

El preterito perfecto en ingles se usa cuando uno se refiere a un tiempo dentro de otro que tambien implica que el tiempo definido todavia no acabo'...Es dificil explicar sin ejemplos, pues les aporto unos:

This year I have taken many trips. (It's August and I will probably take more)

This year I took many trips. (It's New Year's Eve)

Last year I took many trip. (It's New Year's Day)

No se puede decir: Last year I have taken a trip.

Pues, podes sustituir "year" con una multidad de "tiempos": mes, dia, hora, decada, (aun la vida--que mientras estamos vivos, estamos dentro de la vida), etc, solo teniendo en cuenta la regla que tenes que estar todavia dentro del tiempo definido y poder continuar aprovechando de las oportunidades que siguen.

En el espanol, por lo menos en muchas partes de espana, se usa asi, pero en Argentina el preterito perfecto tiene poco uso.  Claro que se entiende, pero es mas normal escuchar el preterito.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Hola COLsass,
Tienes razón, creo. En Estados Unidos no dirías "last year I have gone on a trip." Por otro lado, me parece que no es nada fuera de lo normal en Gran Bretaña si le preguntas a alguien: "Where is John?" que te responda con un "John *has gone *to the store." mientras que en Estados Unidos la respuesta sería "John *went *to the store."

Cuando miraba muchos programas británicos siempre me fijaba en eso. No es que no se entienda o que nos parezca incorrecto es que acá que no hablamos así. ¿Será porque estamos de este lado del Atlántico?


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, creo. En Estados Unidos no dirías "last year I have gone on a trip.


En español es casi igual. "Este año" sí es compatible con el pretérito perfecto, pero "el año pasado" me suena muy raro (y no se recomienda, según las gramáticas que he estudiado).


----------



## heidita

En realidad quise decir que en mis tiempos se aprendía como: 

*pretérito indefinido.*

Estúpida definición, ya que define perfectamente el tiempo. 

En fin, pasado simple se entiende perfectamente, no era consciente que habría que ponerse tan académico. Yo ya sé perfectamente que el tiempo como tal no existe gramaticalmente hablando. 

Lazarus, exactamente eso quería decir de mi amiga la profe, que ella también sabía del tiempo pero en su habla no lo utiliza, lo que confirma mi teoría que en español el uso del pasado depende de la zona. sin embargo se entiende perfectamente tanto si se utiliza el simple como el compuesto. Solo quería resaltar que no ocurre lo mismo en inglés.

También tengo la experiencia de haberlo visto en Miami, entre cubanos. No utilizaban el pretérito perfecto en absoluto y además solo se dirigían a mi en forma de Usted, a pesar de ser amigos íntimos. La opinión era que incluso había gente que desconocía esa forma del verbo (la segunda persona). 
Un intimo amigo de Costa Rica también me confirma que el pretérito perfecto no se usa apenas. 

Insisto que en español es una cosa regional y la gramática puede decir misa. Ya que en este maravilloso idioma tenemos una flexibilidad inaudita. Ni en alemán ni en inglés existe nada similar. En mi opinión la flexibilidad del español es su mayor riqueza.


----------



## lazarus1907

> *pretérito indefinido.*
> Estúpida definición, ya que define perfectamente el tiempo.


Decía María Moliner que el nombre de este tiempo, que se llama «definido» en francés, se debe a la intención de contraponerlo al «perfecto», el cual recibe del participio con que se forma un sentido de completo acabamiento.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que fue una mala decisión, porque es el tiempo más acabado y preciso que hay.


----------



## elmoch

heidita said:
			
		

> En realidad quise decir que en mis tiempos se aprendía como:
> 
> *pretérito indefinido.*
> 
> Estúpida definición, ya que define perfectamente el tiempo.
> 
> En fin, pasado simple se entiende perfectamente, no era consciente que habría que ponerse tan académico. Yo ya sé perfectamente que el tiempo como tal no existe gramaticalmente hablando.


 
Si consideras que la precisión en el lenguaje es una estupidez, sí es una *denominación* (*no una definición*) estúpida. Pero si encima del lío que hay con el concepto liamos también la terminología, apañados estamos. 
Yo no pretendo ponerme académico, sino indicar los términos que usan los especialistas para saber de qué estamos hablando. Si no estamos de acuerdo ni en el nombre de las cosas, esta discusión se puede prolongar hasta el infinito sin que se llegue a ninguna conclusión útil.


----------



## elmoch

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> No en el plural pero no importa. En verdad no importa. Lo que importa es comunicarse. En este tema no veo much confusión. Es algo bien simple para mí. Incluso, los italianos del norte tiene el mismo tema con los del sur. Y sin embargo se entiende perfectamente bien. No pasa nada.


 
No deja de ser una de las muchas incongruencias de la Academia, y además de las más absurdas. Lo que pasa es que hay quien se entretiene en menudencias. Las frases de comprenden perfectamente aunque choquen al principio y además, ése no es el tema de este hilo, creo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Two newspapers. One from Spain, one from Mexico. They both describe an event that took place right before the articles were writtten. Notice the frequency of each form of the past tense in each paper.

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/inter...s/viajaban/elpporint/20060418elpepuint_2/Tes/

http://www.el-universal.com.mx/notas/343460.html


----------



## heidita

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Two newspapers. One from Spain, one from Mexico. They both describe an event that took place right before the articles were written. Notice the frequency of each form of the past tense in each paper.
> 
> http://www.elpais.es/articulo/internacional/66/personas/mueren/Mexico/despenarse/autobus/viajaban/elpporint/20060418elpepuint_2/Tes/
> 
> http://www.el-universal.com.mx/notas/343460.html


 
Very well observed, Residente. And which perfectly proves my point, depending on the region or simply who is talking, you either use past simple or the present perfect. In one text the last victims

fallecieron

in the other 

han fallecido (en el hospital).


----------



## heidita

Elmoch, no busquemos los tres pies al gato. 

¿Llamas la denominación 

pretérito indefinido

una precisión? Lo siento, pero me supera tu "lógica"


----------



## jester.

Según lo que yo he aprendido (¿o aprendí?), hay que combinar los dos tiempos del pasado (compuesto e indefinido) y por supuesto también el imperfecto.

Pero el ejemplo de los dos periódicos me ha confundido.

¿No combináis vosotros los dos tiempos del pasado? ¿Si no lo hacéis, qué dialecto habláis?

Ya sé que en Latinoamérica se prefiere el indefinido en vez del perfecto compuesto, pero al menos en el español estándar existe una mezcla, ¿verdad?


----------



## heidita

Ya ves, *yo* diría:

según lo que he aprendido....

(Un consejo difícil para los alemanes de seguir, ya que siempre debemos usar el sujeto, no lo uses en español, ya que la declinación del verbo es muy definida y se sobreentiende el sujeto,  solo para dar énfasis, como en la frase al principio)

Y que sí, se utilizan los dos tiempos, mezclados normalmente. En los artículos elegidos por Residente se ve claramente que la regla es muy ambigua y se emplea a placer.


----------



## elmoch

heidita said:
			
		

> Elmoch, no busquemos los tres pies al gato.
> 
> ¿Llamas la denominación
> 
> pretérito indefinido
> 
> una precisión? Lo siento, pero me supera tu "lógica"


 
Creo que no has entendido mi respuesta, heidita.
Es muy secillo, puro español, pero te lo resumo:

*Denominación* = Nombre.
*Definición* = Explicación.
*Precisión* = Concisión y exactitud rigurosa en el lenguaje, estilo, etc. (DRAE tercera acepción).
Claro que dice ya el refrán que _no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír_. Está claro que tienes unas convicciones muy firmes, así que si no quieres escuchar los razonamientos de un hablante nativo, no lo hagas; estás en tu derecho.


----------



## Inés06

Hola Elmoch,
Creo que lo que Heidita quería decir es que el "pretérito indefinido" es un tiempo "bastante definido", y por eso no debería llamarse así. Vale que dijo "definición" en vez de denominación, pero puede ser debido a tanto definido-indefinido.... no hace falta ponerse así.

Y en cuanto a la precisión del lenguaje... precisamente parece muy impreciso llamar a algo indefinido cuando es todo lo contrario. Estoy de acuerdo con Heidita... y parece que la RAE también, puesto que ahora se llama pretérito perfecto simple....
Saludos


----------



## broud

Hola,

J3st3r, el rproblema es que no existe tal "español estándar". Si te dicen que sí, no lo creas.
 Para los españoles el español de España es el estándar, claro. Y como la RAE manda demasiado, parece que ese debería ser el estándar en todo país hispanoparlante.

En cambio, para un norteamericano, el español válido es el "de latinoamérica" lo cual también es una gran falacia, no hay ningún español de toda latinoamérica. 

Por eso ves a muchos californianos que te dicen que ellos aprendieron lo que le estás corrigiendo así, y lo que pasa es que tu "eres de España" y más bien parece que lo digan despectivamente. Y aunque a veces puedan tener razón en que en México se diga así, muchas veces simplemente no saben lo que dicen, o han aprendido de algún hablante de spanglish "extremo".

También verás que los españoles corrigen a los que hablan "español de latinoamérica" (aquí en el foro ocurre muchas veces). En gran parte porque consideran que el español es originario de aquí y por tanto el nuestro "es el bueno" o simplemente porque es lo que a ellos les han enseñado, que esto se dice así y que los Asturianos hablan mal  y por eso no usan el pretérito perfecto simple. Así que de los cubanos pensamos lo mismo ... son incultos, rodeados de agua y de los estados unidos, no saben hablar.

El problema es que si oímos a un ecuatoriano diciendo "te dije que cerraras la puerta!" no le vas a responder que se dice "te he dicho", pero sí seguramente pensaremos de un alemán  que está cometiendo un fallo y le corregiremos.

Lo de la literatura ya lo he respondido otras veces, lazarus, no creo que los textos literarios sean un buen ejemplo de la lengua de ningún país.


----------



## jester.

Claro que no existe tal español.

Sólo me referí a lo que me enseñan los libros.

Sin embargo tu mensaje ha sido otra clarificación al lío de los tiempos y de los dialectos que hay.


----------



## lazarus1907

broud said:
			
		

> Lo de la literatura ya lo he respondido otras veces, lazarus, no creo que los textos literarios sean un buen ejemplo de la lengua de ningún país.


 Al contrario. Si existen nativos en esos países que no sólo hablan y escriben según las reglas de las que hemos estado hablando, sino que están reconocidos internacionalmente y por sus propios compatriotas como buenos escritores, quizá esto quiere decir que hay unas normas que sí siguen algunos (reglas que han aprendido de sus padres y hablando con otras personas) y que además se usan por alguna buena razón. Esto hace que me pregunte si lo que ocurre es que un gran porcentaje de la población tiene un problema de educación o cultura, y desconoce el idioma que las generaciones anteriores a ellos usaban hasta hace unos años (padres y abuelos) y que probablemente se enseñe en las escuelas. No digo que este sea el caso, pero me extraña sobremanera esta discrepancia entre lo que hace la mayoría y lo que hacen los más cultos.

En España (o al menos en mi ciudad), no necesitaría ni 20 minutos para oír alguna incorrección si empezara a hablar con cualquier persona (o varias docenas si elijo a la persona en cuestión), y es posible que ese error sea de uso frecuente, lo cual no significa que esta incorrección generalizada sea lo que tenemos que enseñar a los extranjeros porque "todos lo dicen"; no es lo que se enseña en las escuelas y es una pena que la gente lo ignore.

¿Qué es lo que se enseña en las escuelas en países hispanohablantes? ¿Qué dicen sus libros de gramática? Me niego a creer que los escritores prestigiosos escriban tan mal que usan fórmulas, tiempos, ortografía y palabras que "todo su país" (según se dice por aquí) considera incorrectas y suenan ridículas a oídos de todos.

En mi ciudad muchos dicen "me se ha caío er boli" (se me ha caído el bolígrafo). Usando el argumento típico, comienzo diciendo que "TODOS" lo dicen así y que por tanto es lo correcto en España (o donde sea), y que es lo que los extranjeros deberían aprender. Usemos esta lógica y de aquí a menos de 100 años no seremos capaces de entendernos con gente de otros países hispanohablantes ya sea hablando o por escrito, y el español se desintegrará dando lugar a varios centenares de dialectos, a cual más irregular. Si esto es lo que buscáis, ¿quién soy yo para oponerme?

Cuando alguien viene a este foro preguntando qué es correcto, ¿qué se supone que tenemos que decir, la gramática normativa o lo que a cada uno le parece bien? Porque si la respuesta es lo segundo, ¿para qué queremos el foro?

Saludos


----------



## elmoch

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Hola Elmoch,
> Creo que lo que Heidita quería decir es que el "pretérito indefinido" es un tiempo "bastante definido", y por eso no debería llamarse así. Vale que dijo "definición" en vez de denominación, pero puede ser debido a tanto definido-indefinido.... no hace falta ponerse así.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la precisión del lenguaje... precisamente parece muy impreciso llamar a algo indefinido cuando es todo lo contrario. Estoy de acuerdo con Heidita... y parece que la RAE también, puesto que ahora se llama pretérito perfecto simple....
> Saludos


 
Hola, Inés:

Siempre es difícil interpretar lo que se dice cuando falta el lenguaje no verbal. Como el tono no se percibe por escrito, creo que hay que cuidar más el vocabulario y la expresión para intentar hacerse entender, y no digo para lograrlo, porque eso depende mucho del otro interlocutor.
Seguramente por las prisas, no leemos ni interpretamos bien las apostillas (_posts_) de los demás. Y uso la primera del plural porque me incluyo yo mismo, por supuesto.

En la apostilla número 15 digo: _el nombre de ese tiempo verbal es *pretérito perfecto simple* o *pretérito* a secas _(no digo nada de indefinido)

Por su parte, heidita, en la apostilla nº 33 dice:
_En realidad quise decir que en mis tiempos se aprendía como: _
_*pretérito indefinido*._
_Estúpida definición, ya que define perfectamente el tiempo._ 

Tienes razón en que quizás quiso decir lo que tú comentas, pero el tono y la forma de la frase me hicieron entender otra cosa.
Y para completar la faena ella tampoco entendió mi respuesta y salió por los cerros de Úbeda. En fin, un típico diálogo de besugos.

Por mi parte, procuraré no apostillar (_postear_) de noche, cuando mis neuronas están soñolientas.

Saludos.


----------



## San

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Según lo que yo he aprendido (¿o aprendí?), hay que combinar los dos tiempos del pasado (compuesto e indefinido) y por supuesto también el imperfecto.
> 
> Pero el ejemplo de los dos periódicos me ha confundido.
> 
> ¿No combináis vosotros los dos tiempos del pasado? ¿Si no lo hacéis, qué dialecto habláis?
> 
> Ya sé que en Latinoamérica se prefiere el indefinido en vez del perfecto compuesto, pero al menos en el español estándar existe una mezcla, ¿verdad?


¿ Qué es lo que te confunde ? Es muy sencillo, un mejicano usa el tiempo simple en algunas frases dónde un sevillano usaría el tiempo compuesto. Lo demás es todo igual.

Visto de otra forma, nosotros tenemos dos matices dónde ellos sólo tienen uno. Por ejemplo, en español de Sevilla ( que aquí ya hay que hilar fino  ):

-- ¿ Qué hay del trabajo ?
-- Ya lo terminé
-- Ya lo he terminado

Son dos respuestas con dos significados distintos, pero a lo mejor en español de Méjico es lo mismo en los dos casos:

-- Ya lo terminé.

Digo a lo mejor porque no conozco realmente el español de Méjico, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros.

Saludos j3st3r


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola San,

No es incorrecto escribir "Méjico", pero lee esto:



> *México*. La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no [méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_ que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→ Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (→ x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lazarus1907

Veamos algunas páginas mexicanas:


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prólogo                  de Mario Vargas Llosa a las obras completas de Julio Cortázar
> 
> [/FONT]* O como _El perseguidor_, narrado desde un *sutil                  pretérito perfecto* que se disuelve en el presente del lector,                  evocando de este modo subliminalmente la gradual disolución                  de Johnny, el jazzman genial cuya alucinada búsqueda del                  absoluto, a través de la trompeta, llega a nosotros mediante                  la reducción "realista" (racional y pragmática)                  que de ella lleva acabo el crítico y biógrafo de                  Jhonny, el narrador, Bruno.
> 
> http://redescolar.ilce.edu.mx/redescolar/biblioteca/literatura/poesia/entrale_autor/lo%20que%20se%20ha%20dicho/cortprologo6.htm


 ¡Y tan sutil si no se usa!




> *EL LENGUAJE PERIODÍSTICO*
> Es preferible utilizar los verbos en activa y en tiempo presente. El pasado simple y *el pretérito perfecto son también empleados con frecuencia*. Sin embargo, los subjuntivos son utilizados en muy pocas ocasiones.
> 
> http://www.camus.edu.mx/periodico.htm


 ¿Es que el pretérito perfecto sólo se usa en periódicos y en la literatura?



> *CURSOS DE ESPAÑOL PARA EXTRANJEROS*
> 
> El curso tiene como objetivo fundamental ayudar a los aprendientes a comprender el aspecto PRETÉRITO PERFECTO vs. PRETÉRITO IMPERFECTO (tan evasivo debido a su inexistencia en otras lenguas) a través de prácticas significativas que dan al estudiante oportunidad de analizar las diferentes circunstancias en las cuales *los hablantes nativos usan cada uno de estos tiempos*.
> 
> http://www.escueladelenguas.com/espanol-cursos.html


 ¿Se refieren al pretérito perfecto simple? Porque dicen que los nativos usan esos tiempos. ¿O es que se lo enseñan a los extranjeros aunque ellos no lo usen?


----------



## San

heidita said:
			
		

> Y que sí, se utilizan los dos tiempos, mezclados normalmente. En los artículos elegidos por Residente se ve claramente que la regla es muy ambigua y se emplea a placer.


Umm... eso podría dar a entender que si coges un hispanohablante, sea del sitio que sea, este alterna entre los dos tiempos de una manera un poco azarosa o caprichosa. Supongo que no, pero por si acaso lo aclaro, aunque creo que ya hemos confundido del todo a nuestros amigos no hispanohablantes con este hilo 

Como ya dijiste más arriba, es más que nada algo regional. O sea, que más que una norma ambigua yo diría que hay varias normas ( o usos o costumbres, llámalo X ). Pero cada una en su ámbito no tiene nada de ambiguo, o no más que otros usos de la lengua.

Es como si me dices que puesto que en las islas la gente circula por la izquierda y en el continente por la derecha, la norma de por dónde se debe conducir es ambigua, y realmente la gente circula según sople el viento ese día.

No, en Las Palmas casi todo el mundo dice siempre "terminé" en situaciones dónde en Sevilla se diría "terminé/he terminado" según el contexto. Yo no veo la ambigüedad por ningún sitio, ni en Las Palmas ni en Sevilla. Y me da que en América tampoco la debe de haber.


----------



## jsanz

Hola

Pretérito quiere decir pasado, según el diccionario de la RAE. Lo cual me parece que quiere decir que pretérito perfecto es lo mismo que pasado perfecto. En América Latina no se usa mucho la palabra pretérito sino pasado. 

El pasado perfecto generalmente es el que se usa con el pasado del verbo haber (Había, habíais, habíamos...). Yo sé que suena como traduciendo literalmente del inglés, pero no es ésto correcto?

El presente perfecto en español es el que usa el verbo haber en presente (he oído, p. ej.).  Pero yo creo que simplifica las cosas: el presente perfecto es la acción que ha empezado en el pasado y todavía continúa; el pasado perfecto denota una acción que empezó en el pasado, transcurrió por un tiempo y luego terminó.  Supongo que caigo otra vez en la traducción literal, pero me gustaría saber si estoy errado.

Cuando un español dice "he estudiado cinco horas" (sin el adverbio, vale) quiere decir que la acción ya terminó.  Un latinoamericano quiere decir que lleva cinco horas estudiando...


----------



## San

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola San,
> 
> No es incorrecto escribir "Méjico", pero lee esto:



Bueno, ya es la segunda vez que me llaman la atención, así que a partir de ahora prometo escribir siempre México.

Yo tengo oído a más de uno decir "Meksico", jeje, eso sí que es grave


----------



## lazarus1907

jsanz said:
			
		

> El presente perfecto en español es el que usa el verbo haber en presente (he oído, p. ej.). Pero yo creo que simplifica las cosas: el presente perfecto es la acción que ha empezado en el pasado y todavía continúa; el pasado perfecto denota una acción que empezó en el pasado, transcurrió por un tiempo y luego terminó. Supongo que caigo otra vez en la traducción literal, pero me gustaría saber si estoy errado.


 Presente perfecto es un calco del inglés, porque el pretérito perfecto es un tiempo pasado, no presente. Por favor, usa  pretérito perfecto, o si, como dices, preferís pasado a pretérito, di pasado perfecto. Y creo que estás bastante equivocado (con perdón):

El pretérito (o pasado) perfecto se refiere a un espacio temporal en el que se encuentra uno en el momento de usar el tiempo, o que tiene repercusiones que aún perduran en el momento presente.  Eso de que continúa no tiene por qué ser cierto: Puede haber acabado hace un millón de años o hace un milisegundo, y no se indica nada sobre cuánto tiempo ha durado. Es la proximidad subjetiva lo que lo caracteriza.

El pasado perfecto no sé exactamente qué tiempo es, porque de nuevo, tiene un cierto hedor a nomenclatura anglosajona. Si por pasado sin más entendemos el indefinido o pretérito perfecto simple, entonces la forma compuesta a la que te refieres es el pretérito anterior o antepretérito (hube comido).

No es por ofender, pero piénsatelo mejor y lee un par de libros sobre gramática a ver si ves las cosas desde un punto de vista diferente (gramática española, por favor).

Saludos


----------



## Aire_Azul

Muchas gracias, Lazarus por tus explicaciones. Las encuentro muy claras.

Un saludo. ​ 
_Josiane_​


----------



## heidita

elmoch said:
			
		

> Creo que no has entendido mi respuesta, heidita.
> Es muy secillo, puro español, pero te lo resumo:
> 
> *Denominación* = Nombre.
> *Definición* = Explicación.
> *Precisión* = Concisión y exactitud rigurosa en el lenguaje, estilo, etc. (DRAE tercera acepción).
> Claro que dice ya el refrán que _no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír_. Está claro que tienes unas convicciones muy firmes, así que si no quieres escuchar los razonamientos de un hablante nativo, no lo hagas; estás en tu derecho.


 
Querido Elmoch, te doy sopas con hondas, como diría mi marido.......

y se dice *sencillo,* con "n", ya que estamos j........

Y siempre escucho a quién tiene algo que decir.


----------



## heidita

Es preferible utilizar los verbos en activa y en tiempo presente. *El pasado simple* y el pretérito perfecto son también empleados con frecuencia.
 
¿Debemos entender que esta gente no sabe escribir ni las directrices ? Pues han cometido la falacia de usar
 
*pasado simple*


----------



## elmoch

heidita said:
			
		

> Querido Elmoch, te doy sopas con hondas, como diría mi marido.......
> 
> y se dice *sencillo,* con "n", ya que estamos j........
> 
> Y siempre escucho a quién tiene algo que decir.


 
Es de patio de colegio recurrir a ataques personales cuando se carece de argumentos de peso, así que no voy a entrarte al trapo, querida heidita. No es mi estilo.


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:
			
		

> Es preferible utilizar los verbos en activa y en tiempo presente. *El pasado simple* y el pretérito perfecto son también empleados con frecuencia.
> 
> ¿Debemos entender que esta gente no sabe escribir ni las directrices ? Pues han cometido la falacia de usar
> 
> *pasado simple*


 Pasado simple, aunque suene a terminología de la real academia marciana (o a la inglesa), a mí me resulta aceptable. Presente perfecto para referirse a un tiempo pretérito, sólo porque los omnipotentes anglosajones han decidido usar esta terminología para su propio idioma... me parece una catetada, lo siento.

Supongo que me jubilarán por obsoleto pronto, pero mientras tanto... me pregunto por qué un cultismo como "obsoleto" de repente se ha puesto de moda (¿será porque en inglés se dice obsolete?).


----------



## heidita

Lo cierto es que no había oído lo de 

*presente perfecto* 

nunca, hasta que otro forero lo mencionó (ha mencionado).

A lo mejor, ya que somos de muchas regiones de España, ¿por qué no le indicamos en qué región hay preferencia o predomino de qué tiempo?

En Madrid, ya lo he comentado y en Galicia tabien. ¿Qué dicen los Catalanes o Andaluces?

Lo cierto es que en los demás países de habla hispana no he oído otro tiempo más que el pretérito perfecto simple.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pasado simple, aunque suene a terminología de la real academia marciana (o a la inglesa), a mí me resulta aceptable.



Je ne sais pas mais *passé simple* c'est bel et bien français.


----------



## heidita

...and English, Residente.

Past simple

simple past

No that we are at it ..

in German you say: Vergangenheit.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

heidita said:
			
		

> ...and English, Residente.
> 
> Past simple
> 
> simple past
> 
> No that we are at it ..
> 
> in German you say: Vergangenheit.


I grew *up* in the US so, as odd as it might sound, like many people here, I have no idea what the technical terms are for English tenses, jajaja. I learned the French terms because I studied French in college .

Thanks, Heidita. I often learn a lot about English from people who are not from English-speaking countries!!!


----------



## San

heidita said:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que no había oído lo de
> 
> *presente perfecto*
> 
> nunca, hasta que otro forero lo mencionó (ha mencionado).
> 
> A lo mejor, ya que somos de muchas regiones de España, ¿por qué no le indicamos en qué región hay preferencia o predomino de qué tiempo?
> 
> En Madrid, ya lo he comentado y en Galicia tabien. ¿Qué dicen los Catalanes o Andaluces?
> 
> Lo cierto es que en los demás países de habla hispana no he oído otro tiempo más que el pretérito perfecto simple.



Creo que la neutralización se da en Galicia, Asturias ( he oído también a gente del Bierzo ) y Canarias. Todos los demás distinguimos los dos tiempos.


----------



## San

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I grew in the US so, as odd as it might sound, like many people here, I have no idea what the technical terms are for English tenses, jajaja. I learned the French terms because I studied French in college .


Bueno, no tiene nada de extraño, yo tampoco sé los nombres de los tiempos españoles ( y a mí sí me los enseñaron el colegio ) Cada vez que nombro alguno en el foro tengo que mirar el diccionario que tengo aquí a mi vera 

Es algo que se olvida con los años, como hacer una raiz cuadrada.

Pero lo del passé composé no se me olvidará nunca, jeje, vaya nombrecito, también estudié francés en el instituto


----------



## elmoch

San said:
			
		

> Bueno, no tiene nada de extraño, yo tampoco sé los nombres de los tiempos españoles ( y a mí sí me los enseñaron el colegio ) Cada vez que nombro alguno en el foro tengo que mirar el diccionario que tengo aquí a mi vera
> 
> Es algo que se olvida con los años, como hacer una raiz cuadrada.


 
Yo lo miro en la versión en línea del DPD para asegurarme de que no digo burradas ni me invento cosas. Como dijo Benavente, no me gusta hablar a tontas y a locas.


----------



## izzzi

Firstojune said:


> De acuerdo con heidita. De todas formas, personalmente veo más correcto que el pretérito perfecto se utilice para definir eventos sucedidos poco tiempo atrás, mientras que el pretérito simple se utilice para eventos sucedidos en un pasado más lejano.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> He terminado de pintar este cuadro hace cinco minutos.
> Terminé de pintar este cuadro hace dos meses.
> Cerré las ventanas antes de salir de casa (ayer).
> He tenido que tomar un taxi para llegar hasta aquí (media hora atrás).




Yo sé que los españoles dicen (no sé si todos y no es bueno generalizar) que nosotros no conjugamos bien los verbos porque en América al menos en Centroamérica el significado que le damos es el contrario.
Por ejemplo
He oído significa alguna vez en mi vida en algun lejano y remoto recuerdo del pasado. Creo que tiene equivalencia con el del inglés "I have heard"

Lo oí hace unos minutos, en el pretérito perfecto simple (al menos a mi me lo enseñaron con ese nombre) por lo general siempre se indica el momento de la acción.


----------



## AdeCaramelos

heidita said:


> Depende un poco en qué zona vives. En Madrid se usa para todo en *pasado*, ya que el pasado simple se utiliza muy poco. En Galicia sin embargo, se usa casi nunca, ya que prefieren el pasado simple.



Queria aclarar que en Galicia no es que prefiramos uno u otro sino que en Galicia como sabeis las lenguas oficiales son el castellano y el gallego. En gallego no existen los tiempos compuestos, por eso cuando hablamos en castellano no lo utilizamos, debido a la influencia del otro idioma


----------



## duvija

Gente, hay que decirlo como se dice en la zona donde se encuentren hablando. Por mi parte, no tengo para nada el pretérito perfecto ni sé cuándo usarlo. Usamos el pretérito, nomás. (Se encuentra algún 'ha verb=ado/ido' en el lenguaje escrito, pero casi nunca en el hablado.
Esto sirve para Uruguay y Argentina - quiero decir, Buenos Aires. En el norte sí se usa.
Hay varios hilos en este foro, y allí verán además, que aún cuando se use, es diferente el uso en España que en Latinoamérica.


----------

